# newbie



## Joelelyon (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello, 

I am a 21 year old Australian trying to head back to Australia soon, but the problem is I don't have someone to pick me up or help me once I arrive in Australia I left Australia when I was 12, I was wondering is it possible to get help when I arrive and I am also in Belgium illegally and have to leave as soon as possible


----------



## potatogem (Aug 12, 2014)

Might want to let people know where abouts in Australia you're landing??


----------

